# (CA) Looking for Sire



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

I am looking for a Labrador Dog. My Bitch will be ready in June. I would like a Northern Calle dog for a natural breeding. Also, what do you expect when it come to testing. 

Please PM.

Keith


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

What does your bitch bring to the table to help improve the breed???? Titles, health certs, etc.


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

dorkweed said:


> What does your bitch bring to the table to help improve the breed???? Titles, health certs, etc.



If you live in Northern Calle. Please PM and we can discuss it.

Keith


----------

